# crush's grandpa Suarez Bulls Victorious is now ABKC GRCH



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

He cleaned house earning:Best Champion,Best of show and Best of breed. Heres ABKC GRCH Suarez Bulls Victorious and his grandkid Crush im hoping he turns out like victorious.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Woot woot way to go Victorious. I know he made Marco proud


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats on the big accomplishment!!!!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Woot woot way to go Victorious. I know he made Marco proud


Pacos best IMO.Have you seen the breeding he has lined up on his website?  PACO X MAGUI gonna be insane.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am huge fan of Suarez Bulls  your pup looks like it has baseball bats for limbs wow!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Yup this boy has bone mass lol his dad is pretty extreme.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am also a huge fan of suarez bulls LOL! gorgeous babies and congrats to the new GRCH!!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess was only a matter of time before he grand champed out , I love that boy he is amazing { one of the dogs I want to go see in person, actualy one of the kennels I would want to go visit , and there arent many kennels I could say that about}


----------

